
Apple issues fix for Mac password security problem - ea016
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208315
======
Viliusk
Finally, because it was at least 2 weeks known on Apple developers' forum
[https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/79235#277225](https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/79235#277225)

------
Viliusk
Looks like apple support found about this issue from this tweet:
[https://twitter.com/lemiorhan/status/935578694541770752](https://twitter.com/lemiorhan/status/935578694541770752)

------
geophile
But texting the word "I" is still broken? I would have thought that one was
easy.

